# What time is it in your country?



## EnnEss (Dec 28, 2009)

What day? And what time? I just wanna see the different time zones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .....

Where I live it's.... Umm.....

Yea. Monday 28th of December 2009 and 7:11PM


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 28, 2009)

You could always just use this:
http://www.timezoneconverter.com/cgi-bin/tzc.tzc

P.S. I'm in the same time zone as you.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 28, 2009)

15:14 here in England.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 28, 2009)

Monday, December 28th, 2009 - 1:15PM. UTC -3:00 time.


----------



## EnnEss (Dec 28, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> You could always just use this:
> http://www.timezoneconverter.com/cgi-bin/tzc.tzc
> 
> P.S. I'm in the same time zone as you.



Thanks! But I just feel like asking the users 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cuz I'm board.

I would have checked that if I needed it for a reason! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again!

EDIT:

By the way, now it's 7:18 pm


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 28, 2009)

monday 28th of december 2009 16:20 GMT +1


----------



## Elritha (Dec 28, 2009)

EnnEss said:
			
		

> What day? And what time? I just wanna see the different time zones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your flag says you're in the USA. How can it be PM there, do you mean AM?


----------



## prowler (Dec 28, 2009)

GMT. Work it out yourself


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 28, 2009)

11:04 AM December 28th


----------



## Domination (Dec 28, 2009)

12:04 AM 29th December.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 28, 2009)

FYI, you can look at individual users' local times by looking at the classic-style profile pages


----------



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

7:07AM 29th December


----------



## basher11 (Dec 28, 2009)

december 28 monday currently 1:13


----------



## asdf (Dec 28, 2009)

December 28th 10:12 AM


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 28, 2009)

Either way, I'm GMT too. 18:14:03


----------



## popoffka (Dec 28, 2009)

28.12.2009 20.49
Latvia, GMT+2


----------



## Satangel (Dec 28, 2009)

28.12.2009
8.03 PM
Belgium
GMT +1


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 28, 2009)

What he ^ said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Only a few minutes later (8:10 PM)


----------



## Prophet (Dec 28, 2009)

I can't read my sundial, the sky is too cloudy


----------



## EnnEss (Dec 29, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> EnnEss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now it's 6:05PM.

And yes I was right about my timing.

My flag says USA but I'm not really there and I'm not willing to change it because I don't like to give out my location to everyone


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 29, 2009)

dec 29
11:15PM


----------



## Wankare (Dec 29, 2009)

11:06 AM , december 29


----------



## Metalik (Dec 29, 2009)

Moscow,Russia
29 December 2009 22:38


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 29, 2009)

Manchester, England
Tuesday, 29 December 2009, 19:39:26

@EnnEss : Do you live in Dubai or Tehran ?


----------



## Advi (Dec 29, 2009)

1:39 PM. America, Central Time.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 29, 2009)

December 29 
9:44 AM
Hawaii
GMT -10


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)

12:05pm here.  California, USA


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

4:07pm. Perth, Western Australia!


----------



## Metalik (Apr 17, 2010)

17 April 2010 20:39
GMT +3
Moscow Russia


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 17, 2010)

12:40pm here. NY, NY USA.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 17, 2010)

5:44pm here in England.


----------



## mad567 (Apr 17, 2010)

7:45 pm In Greece


----------



## cornaljoe (Apr 17, 2010)

It's ADVENTURE TIME!  Sorry, I had to do it.

11:45 AM here.  GMT -5, USA


----------



## Jasper07 (Apr 17, 2010)

GMT +1, so that's 18:47 in Holland.


----------



## pichon64 (Apr 17, 2010)

13:52 or 1:52 pm in Uruguay, that's GMT-3.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 18, 2010)

UTC+8

its almost 9am!!! a sunny sunday


----------



## Some1CP (Apr 18, 2010)

10:08 PM
(I forgot to change my country on the settings)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 18, 2010)

9:14 PM


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 18, 2010)

Saturday, April 17, 2010. 21:30:02


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 18, 2010)

Saturday Night 9:45 PM
Nowhere to go...


----------



## viksmart (Apr 18, 2010)

Game Time!


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 18, 2010)

2:56PM Sunday


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 18, 2010)

at the moment?

18th of April, 2.28pm


----------

